# London Post-Shave Pics



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

<span style="color:#483D8B">*Here is my poor girl post-shave. To me she looks cuter than I thought she would, but she still looks weird.  I miss seeing her beautiful hair already, so I hope it grows back quickly. We are growing her topknot & head back out, so the groomer just trimmed up the ends a bit (although I don't like the cut on the head, I feel like I could have done it myself...lol). I found out that London sometimes holds her ears at different heights! Sometimes her ears look exactly the same length, and other times they look completely uneven. lol

I have also posted a photo of her when she was about 7 months old, before going to ANY groomer at all. And yes, I do regret ever cutting her hair (although when she went through a coat change I felt like I just had to). It's not the best picture of her, but it does show her hair...  Enjoy!




































*</span>


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

London looks adorable! In just a couple of weeks it will be the cutest puppy cut!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

London looks like a puppy again :wub: adorable


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

AWwww Lisa, she looks beautiful!! Thats a nice cute and London looks gorgeous as always :wub: :wub:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Awwww, she's still gorgeous :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

London is still too cute!!! :wub: She looks like a puppy again with her short hair!!! :wub:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I think she looks adorable!! :wub: It'll just take a little for you to get used to it.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

i think my 2 r going to look like this when i pick them up


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG Lisa, she looks ADORABLE.....!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh I think she looks beautiful! Give it a few days - Hunter always looks better after a fresh puppy cut once a few days have gone by. Also, wash her face yourself and dry it yourself and you might decide you like her face better. Sometimes it seems (at least to me) that the shampoo used or the way they cut the hair always makes it look a little too angular until I wash it myself. 

I still want to steal her away from you so cutting her hair didn't diminish her cuteness at all!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

London looks adorable in her new hair cute. :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She looks cute. One thing about maltese hair is it grows like a weed so you won't have to wait long if
you want it longer again.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She looks really cute. :wub: I would have trimmed her face differently,but she's still adorable as ever.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry for posting again , but I really just want to scoop her right up. I'm getting Mia and Leo done...puppy cut...head longer on Mia..but now I really can't wait.

Lisa, she looks adorable. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

it's better than cute and I'll bet she LOVES it. I know I do!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

<span style="color:#483D8B">*Thank you all for the sweet compliments and support on London's grooming. I am almost in tears today because of how short the body is. I know it doesn't take long to grow, but right now it seems like it is a lifetime away. :bysmilie: 

I am hoping to grow her out completely, back into a full coat (or an almost full coat at least). Hopefully in a couple of weeks her peach fuzz will be long enough to call it a "puppy cut". lol

The only bad thing is, I still don't have a Madan pin brush. We just finished purchasing London's food, her grooming, her $20 waste-of-a-bath-at-Petsmart (two weeks ago), and she is due for her annual check-up and shots. I'm ordering the Show Off bands today hopefully, but my husband is not too happy with all the expenses we've had in just one month's time. It looks like I will have to wait a couple of months to get one. Currently I'm using a pin brush from Petco, but it has the little balls on the tips of the pins and I heard that the ball type is bad for a Maltese coat. Oh, and she's almost out of shampoo/conditioner, and that will cost about $45 all together! I have to wait on purchasing that as well. lol

Thank you all again for your kind words and encouragement on growing her coat back out. :grouphug: *</span>


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I really like her new cut!! I can only imagine that she feels better w/ the hair all gone 
She looks like a little puppy - soooo adorable!!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Apr 1 2009, 02:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755081


> <span style="color:#483D8B">*Thank you all for the sweet compliments and support on London's grooming. I am almost in tears today because of how short the body is. I know it doesn't take long to grow, but right now it seems like it is a lifetime away. :bysmilie:
> 
> I am hoping to grow her out completely, back into a full coat (or an almost full coat at least). Hopefully in a couple of weeks her peach fuzz will be long enough to call it a "puppy cut". lol
> 
> ...



Lisa honest to anything...London looks sooooooooooo adorable...!!!!! I hope you understood when I said I am leaving Mia's head longer...I meant longer than Leo's.....Londin is just perfect.

Lisa, she looks like a little dollbaby...honest to honest....Seeing her has made me so excited to get my two cut down. I normally keep my babies in puppy cuts...I love both looks....each are beautiful and adorable....but I just have mine done as puppy cut, as I haven't a clue about how to maintain a long coat and all.

Anyway, you just rest assured, that London...looks so darn cute. So no more tears!!!! Unless they are happy ones :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I really like the new cut!! I know when you first cut their hair its overwhelming to see... but honestly i think its always cute!! as it grows in it even gets cuter and cuter  I might do it again with kodie but not right now since he is sick.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Awww I think she looks great! She is such a cutie pie.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

She looks amazing with her new haircut :wub2:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

There's that precious London girly! I've missed seeing her beautiful face. I think she looks absolutely PRECIOUS!! Thanks for posting. Oh, and the photo of London with long hair is beautiful! Lastly ... your Spring Siggy is SOOOO SWEET!! :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I love a puppy cut, and she looks really cute :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I think she looks adorable and like a puppy again!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

It looks adorable.

She looks great with long or short!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

She looks really cute--and you can groom her in 15 minutes flat. I always teeter-totter when it starts getting warmer about Sammie. I had him cut down last summer, and the alternate groomer--mine was all tied up with some kind of rescue emergency when we went in for our appointment--just did not do it the way I asked him to. Sam's head was not right at all. His 'stach, beard and ears are just now (8 months later) getting back to what I asked him to do in the first place. He looks like a mop again, and looks like I might keep him that way this summer. We di d learn one thing, though. When the person you trust with your doggie is not available for whatever reason, just turn around and go back home. You can always go back later. This sorry a$$ed dude ended up getting fired for not listening to what his customers were asking him to do. 

Your baby is precious with her puppy cut and I'd like to just give her a big rasberry on that cute bely! 

Samsonsmom


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww I think she looks delightful. What a darling.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

You know what? I think London looks adorable. You'll get to use her short hair in a few days. It's just a big change. Before you know it her hair will be long again! She looks cute no matter what!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Don't worry; London looks cute in her new cut. :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I think she looks adorable :wub: In no time that shave down is going to be an adorable fluffly puppy cut!!


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Aw I think she looks so adorable. I love puppy cuts. As far as grooming goes, for the next couple of weeks, you won't have to worry about her matting as much so you can hold off on the madam brush for a bit.  Sammy just cost us $350 for his recent trip to banfield so my plans of getting him this nice bed is temporary put on hold  I think I will need to have a Sammy saving account for his expenses soon...lol...


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

London looks so adorable in her new do. :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

London looks like a very young puppy with her new haircut. I think she looks adorable!!!!


----------

